# nslookup: Missing In Action



## Maelstorm (Jan 24, 2018)

I was trying to lookup a host name and it seems that nslookup has disappeared off the system.  If that is indeed the case, what has replaced it, and can I get nslookup back?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 24, 2018)

You can install dns/bind-tools, or use drill(1) (replacement for dig(1) in the base).

The 'old' nslookup(1) was actually part of BIND, but BIND was removed from the base OS. Therefor nslookup(1) disappeared too.


----------



## robroy (Jan 24, 2018)

Maelstorm, also see host(1).


----------

